# Mingara Orchid Show - Syd, AUS



## Forever-mango (Jul 4, 2010)

Last week I went to the Mingara Orchid Show located in the Central Coast of New South Wales, Australia. The show went for 2 days (26th - 27th June), and there was many vendors there, with a spectacular display of orchids.

Some Paphs from Nicky's Slippers































And Nicky at the background of the photo


----------



## Forever-mango (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice orchid displays






























The biggest Paph. i have ever seen!





Compare to the other Paphs...


----------



## Forever-mango (Jul 4, 2010)

Cym. Ken Siew



































Cheers
Stephen


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 4, 2010)

A lot of cool blooms!!! Thanks for showing!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, thanks for the tour -- looks like it was a good show.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay Orchid shows! Thanx for sharing. What a cabbage that 5th Paph down is!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice.. Wish I was there..  Is the third paph a Lovesong (acmodontum x sukhakulii)? I got one from Nicky last year. Still waiting for it to bloom...


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2010)

Great pictures of wonderful blooms!!! Thanks!


----------

